# Clutch Slippage!



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

Whats up guys. 05 altima se r with 17000 miles. Sometimes when i am beating the shit out of it the clutch slips. Anybody else have this problem? It happened when tryin to pull a hole shot in 2nd in stead of first. first in to second i have no problem leaving 100 feet of rubber though!


----------

